# Replacement of Chorus Brake Pads?



## OldBiker (Feb 9, 2008)

I am trying to replace the pads on the Chorus Skeleton brake set. I have the replacement pads and the holders look as though the pads should come out but I am having no luck. Is there some special trick or are the pads not meant to be changed? :mad2:


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

OldBiker said:


> I am trying to replace the pads on the Chorus Skeleton brake set. I have the replacement pads and the holders look as though the pads should come out but I am having no luck. Is there some special trick or are the pads not meant to be changed? :mad2:


Soapy water. And if necessary, flat-nosed pliers.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

strong pliers and a good hand (try pulling them out instead of pushing) for the new ones to slide in a use a dab of chain lube in the holder and a lot of patience (remember to wipe off all excess oil) and a few $$**@@@ words for good balance


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Thin screwdriver pushed between the back of the pad & holder. Twist & lever the pad out.

Wet the new one & push it in from the end.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

While the holder is still mounted on the bike and wheel is removed, I take a short piece (4-6") of 1x2 wood, and use the wood to push out the pad.

Instead of the pad concentrating pressure on my dainty fingertips, I can comfortably hold the wood in one hand. I use free hand to grab the caliper, and oppose the force -- don't want to bend any caliper parts or bolts, from the force I exert with the wood block.

Added bonus, the soft wood does not mar or scratch any brake or bike parts.

On the empty holder, before I insert new pad, I dab on (fingertip or qtip) a _small_ amount of dry wax lube -- just enough to make it feel slippery. New pad slides in much easier.

This is a bonehead design, did Shimano patent the setscrew ?! ;-)


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2005)

I just went through the same struggle - I ended up using a pair of pliers to get the old pads out, which worked well once I got the hang of it. Getting the new ones in was a nightmare... I had shied away from using lube, and water didn't help much. 

I was putting in the black reynolds pads for carbon rims. I have heard from others that these pads work decently well with aluminum rims also, and they have stopped bothering to switch pads/shoes when they change wheels... Is this to be trusted?? I'm a little skeptical... 

Thanks for any thoughts. 

Chris


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Topher said:


> ...
> I was putting in the black reynolds pads for carbon rims. I have heard from others that these pads work decently well with aluminum rims also, and they have stopped bothering to switch pads/shoes when they change wheels... Is this to be trusted?? I'm a little skeptical...


The risk is that small flecks of aluminum could embed in the pad, and then the carbon rim could get scratched or gouged. 

However, I don't think that will happen if the pad is sufficiently soft. Example, I used to see metal flecks in both stock Campy and Shimano pads. I switched to Koolstop pads, and no more embedded metal bits.

Still, I am conservative and prefer to keep separate sets of pads for aluminum and carbon rims.

The "Ask Josh" section of Zipp's website has some general info on pads and carbon wheels, you may find it useful:
http://www.zipp.com/support/askjosh/carbonwheels.php


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks Tom - That's very helpful.

Chris


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I change calipers.
I have Swisstop Yellow Kings on the calipers for the carbon brake tracks. They're not too bad on aluminium brake tracks either. I have standard Campagnolo pads for aluminium brake tracks on the other caliper pair.


----------



## OldBiker (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for you ideas. I had tried silicon spray and prying with small screwdriver with no success. Will try the pliers and see how that works. In the meantime I have been using Tektro holders. Not as nice as Campy BUT the pads go in real easy. Actually been using Shimano pads because they don't glaze up like the Campy ones do.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

What bikerjulio said above is really true: just take a thin bladed screwdriver, wedge it between the rubber and aluminum at the open end of the holder (while still mounted on the brakes), and pry out the pad. Very easy. To install, coat the sliding parts with a bit of liquid dish detergent and slide it in with your fingers. Any excess will rinse off.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

You can also put medical alcohol on the pads it makes the rubber slippery........


----------

